# Karaoke with Onkyo TX-NR809, Bose and JBL speakers,and Phoenix mixer



## briannu (Dec 7, 2011)

I just purchased a new Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver. I would like to hook it up to my existing Bose Acousticmass 10 speaker system and 2 JBL Northridge series ND310 tower speakers, and a DSP-8 Phoenix mixer, a DVD-player, a HD TV so that I can have a Karaoke system. Do you know if all components will work fine with each other? Is there any compatibility issue between the JBL and the Bose speakers? Do you have a connection diagram I can use for this configuration?

Thanks and best regards,

Brian


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get them hooked up?


----------



## briannu (Dec 7, 2011)

No, not yet. I am still looking for some assistance on the connections. 
Thanks!
Brian


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would say that the Bose may be the only issue. Your JBLs would work great and the mixer can just connect to an analog input like "tape" or "aux".


----------

